# Why do invalidity pension get less benefit then Disabilty benefit??



## paddyjnr (14 Dec 2015)

As my question says up above. Invalidity have to go through a medical assessment.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ity_and_illness/partial_capacity_benefit.html
while disability can carry on working while claiming benefit


----------



## gipimann (14 Dec 2015)

The rate of Invalidity Pension (currently 193.50 pw) is higher than Illness Benefit (currently 188 pw).   Persons on Invalidity Pension also receive a free travel pass and household benefits (electricity or gas allowance, free tv licence) - persons on Illness Benefit do not receive these.

The webpage you linked to - Partial Capacity Benefit - is available to customers on both Illness Benefit and Invalidity Pension, and is a way of keeping part of the SW payment while returning to work or specific training.

People claiming Illness Benefit submit medical certificates every week or month in order to continue their payments.
People claiming Invalidity Pension have a medical assessment to determine eligibility for the scheme.


----------



## paddyjnr (14 Dec 2015)

I am talking about Invalidity pension which I know do not reciv
ece living alone (Who would want to) when they will need help,household benefits (electricity or gas allowance, free tv licence) are exempt if you are living with a lodger so you get nothing there. 
People on Disability who could claim this can obtain the full allowance and work 39'5 hours work.
I worked 24 years and payed paye and end up loosing benefit as I can't live alone.
Can you not understand where I'm coming from. Even the guy in Intreo says its a very unfair system


----------



## so-crates (14 Dec 2015)

paddyjnr, your question is a little confusing, I am not exactly sure what you are asking. You make reference to Invalidity Pension but provide a link to Partial Capacity Benefit. You say you cannot get the household benefits because of a lodger? Is that correct?

I think what you are trying to say is that if you start back working over a certain threshold this will affect your invalidity entitlements? And that because you have a lodger you will not be able to avail of certain benefits?

Just to note, disability and invalidity are not actually comparable. Any distinction is not exactly unfair when you think about what the two words mean.

Broadly speaking, invalidity essentially is a case where you are *currently* unable to work because of an illness, however at some point in the future that may change. Invalidity pension would apply where you have been unwell for a prolonged period of time with little or no likelihood of that situation changing in the short term - based on the assessment of a medical professional. It gives you access to more and makes it less onerous for you to claim it (as gipimann pointed out). Invalidity, in other words, means there is the possibility you will "get better". 

Disability on the other hand is a life-long condition of some description that is to your detriment in society. It may not prevent you working and participating fully in society but it will never go away and you probably have to make accommodations to it for example wheelchairs, guide dogs, hearing aids, supported living, specialised cars, etc. You will always live with your disability. There is (generally) no getting better.

That is a gross generalisation of course, there are people on invalidity who will never realistically be able to come off it. And there (hopefully) are people whose disability may be "corrected".


----------



## paddyjnr (1 Jan 2016)

So would I be better off on disability instead of invalidity, I'm confused as the guy in intreo says I would be better off on Dissability and The system is all wrong, basically because I payed stamp for 24 years if i want to try and get bet to work. I would be assessed as i would have to go through partial illness capacity

*Medical assessment
% of your personal rate of Illness Benefit or Invalidity Pension payment*

Moderate 50
Severe 75
Profound 100
Where as those on Disability don't have to.

*Disability Allowance:* all earnings over €350 are assessed as income and your entitlement to Disability Allowance will be reduced in line with the appropriate reduced rates of payment for Disability Allowance. If you have no other means, the maximum amount you can earn is €422.50 and still keep an entitlement to the minimum personal payment of €3 (2015). If you are getting payments for a qualified adult or qualified children your means from rehabilitative work are deducted from the family rate that applies to you.

All I would be able to work is 15hrs at the moment and just say i get assessed as moderate which would be 50% of 193.00 =96.00euro

i get a job for 15hrs on minimum wage 8.65 x 15=129.00
129.00+96.00=225.00euro

What is fair about that??


----------



## paddyjnr (2 Jan 2016)

Excuse me for the Bump but I do think that the guy in Intreo would know more and he admitted in his own words that it is all wrong and he has so many people come into him on invalidity pension distraught who have worked all their lives.

i only what something to get them out of the house for a few hours and a few quid to buy clothes and presents for nieces.

He also said that he is going to write to sligo expressing his dismay.


----------

